# Pc/Lüfter werden beim spielen von WoW (World of Warcraft) extrem laut



## Jaze92 (19. Oktober 2016)

*Pc/Lüfter werden beim spielen von WoW (World of Warcraft) extrem laut*

Hey Comunity 

Wenn ich über Stunden WoW spiele drehen die Lüfter richtig auf und ich weiß nicht, wie ich dem entgegenwirken könnte. Ich könnte sie ja per Programm manuell runterdrehen, aber wollte vielleicht vorher wissen, ob es sonst zu heiß wird.  Bin nicht so erfahren in dem Gebiet.

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## NuVirus (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pc/Lüfter werden beim spielen von WoW (World of Warcraft) extrem laut*

Welche Hardware ist denn verbaut?

Wow kann aktuell mit den "richtigen" Settings jede Grafikkarte auslasten.

Normalerweise regelt die Grafikkarte den Lüfter anhand der Temperatur automatisch.
Du kannst mal die Lüfterkurve anpassen aber je nach Karte wird das keine Wunder vollbringen.

Evtl muss auch die Gehäuselüftung verbessert werden da sich die Hitze staut.

Mehr Infos wären gut.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pc/Lüfter werden beim spielen von WoW (World of Warcraft) extrem laut*

Eventuell die Lüfter und Kühler mal vom Staub befreien, wenn das System schon älter ist.


----------



## MircoSfot (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pc/Lüfter werden beim spielen von WoW (World of Warcraft) extrem laut*

Hi,

Deaktiviere in den Grafik-Optionen SSAO! Völlig egal ob man eine rote oder grüne GPU besitzt, SSAO ist ein gigantischer leistungsfresser für beide GPUs. Mit den richtigen Treiber- Einstellungen der GPU kann man WoW zudem sehr effizient betreiben ohne das die GPU arbeiten muss.


----------



## NatokWa (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pc/Lüfter werden beim spielen von WoW (World of Warcraft) extrem laut*



MircoSfot schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Deaktiviere in den Grafik-Optionen SSAO! Völlig egal ob man eine rote oder grüne GPU besitzt, SSAO ist ein gigantischer leistungsfresser für beide GPUs. Mit den richtigen Treiber- Einstellungen der GPU kann man WoW zudem sehr effizient betreiben ohne das die GPU arbeiten muss.



Ich will ja net wissen was für Einstellungen das sein sollen und wie WoW dann aussieht ... vor allem wenn die GPU nix arbeiten muss .... wie DAS gehen soll : Bitte erklähren


----------



## Meroveus (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pc/Lüfter werden beim spielen von WoW (World of Warcraft) extrem laut*



Jaze92 schrieb:


> Hey Comunity
> 
> Wenn ich über Stunden WoW spiele drehen die Lüfter richtig auf und ich weiß nicht, wie ich dem entgegenwirken könnte. Ich könnte sie ja per Programm manuell runterdrehen, aber wollte vielleicht vorher wissen, ob es sonst zu heiß wird.  Bin nicht so erfahren in dem Gebiet.
> 
> Danke im Vorraus.



Das ist völlig normal, deine Karte ist zu 100% ausgelastet, wird dabei 82° warm und lässt folglich die Lüfter schneller drehen, damit du nicht ins Thermal Throtteling gerätst (was bei 83° eintritt).

Was man machen kann:

- Grafiksettings runter drehen (GPU Auslatung damit verringern)
- Gehäuselüftung verbessern
- Nachrüstkühler für GPU anschaffen
- Kabel besser verlegen (sorgt für etwas besser Luftzirkulation) 
- Putzen (falls dreckig)
- Adaptiv Vsync aktivieren

Um welche GPU handelt es sich denn speziell ? Gehäuse wär auch hilfreich (inklusive verbauter Lüfter).


----------



## Cinnayum (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pc/Lüfter werden beim spielen von WoW (World of Warcraft) extrem laut*

Mal ganz im Ernst, wie soll dir hier irgendjemand auch nur ansatzweise sinnvoll helfen, wenn du uns null Informationen über die Lage gibst?

2700 U/Min (60% Lüfterdrehzahl) und 80°C sehen aber ziemlich nach total verstaubtem Kühlkörper aus. (und wohl einer ohnehin lauten Referenzkarte)

Die größten Leistungsfresser (ohne nennenswerte Vorteile in der Optik) in WoW sind:
- Eingabeverzögerung verringern
- Sichtweitenstufen 9 und 10
- "echtes" Multisampling (kein FXAA oder MSAA)

Auf schwächeren Karten sollte man noch:
- Umgebungsverdeckung auf niedrig stellen
- Partikeldichte und Beleuchtungsqualität um eine Stufe unter max. setzen
(wenn die Karte permanent 100% Last hat und keine stabilen 60FPS packt)

Wenn die Grafikkarte schnell genug ist, kannst du über vsync oder ein FPS-Limit mit dem Schieberegler nachdenken.
Es hilft wenig 100FPS+ zu berechnen, wenn der Monitor nur 60Hz hat.

Eine GTX670 / 760 / 960 ist aber auf jeden Fall schon schnell genug für Full-HD und "Ultra"-Preset. (auch mit 2GB VRAM)
Die laufen natürlich dann auf fast 100% Last und werden entsprechend warm.


----------



## S!lent dob (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pc/Lüfter werden beim spielen von WoW (World of Warcraft) extrem laut*

Staub?
 Gehäuselüfter?
 Bild vom inneren?
 Wohin pusten die Lüfter?
 Was für Kühler sind verbaut?
 Welche Graka (genauestens bitte)?
Welche CPU?
Keks?


----------



## Meroveus (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pc/Lüfter werden beim spielen von WoW (World of Warcraft) extrem laut*

Zu einem Keks würde ich nicht nein sagen ,


----------

